
New Windows exploit lets you instantly become admin - s3cur3
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/09/new-windows-exploit-lets-you-instantly-become-admin-have-you-patched/
======
slaymaker1907
Compromising the domain controller is far worse than gaining admin on one
machine. It would potentially give you remote access to all the company
machines.

------
blodkorv
Long time since i heard about windows exploits.

